# Vegetable washing



## cheri7

Hi everyone,

I've been in Ajijic for about three weeks now and I know that some fruits and vegetables need to be "washed" but I don't know anything about the process.

Specifically, which fruits and vegetables do I need to perform this wash on? Also, is there an online source that you could recommend that can fill me in on the details?

So far, we've only eaten melons and some frozen veggies from the market, but I'd really like to partake of some of the fresh produce as soon as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8

In the produce sections of larger markets ( mega,walmart, etc.) a product is sold in a small dropper bottle...you add a few drops to your water to wash fruit and veggies, I know someone that uses Clorox in her washing water. I believe it is sold in a pint size bottle also, I am sure someone will supply you with the name, suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO

The product is "Microdyne" and it is a colloidal silver solution. One drop per liter of water will render it 'drinkable' if you are in doubt. We lived here for years without using it and suffered no ill effects at all. Then, my wife started participating in more 'ladies groups' and she was 'converted' to using Microdyne. Interestingly, her favorite food is berries and they don't benefit from washing, so she doesn't use it on them, but eats them 'straight'.
Look at it this way: Since much of the supply of fruits and vegetables to the USA is from Mexico, treat them as you did when you lived there. Nothing magical happened to them at the border.


----------



## cheri7

Thanks so much for your responses!

To be honest with you I'd prefer not to use anything on them at all, but I didn't want to risk getting sick. As far as what I did back in the States with the veggies, I just rinsed them with tap water... nothing more ;-) 

I guess for now I might try using a drop of bleach in the rinse water until I can get some microdyne. 

Thanks again for your responses, as I feel a lot more comfortable with minimial treating of the veggies beyond basic washing. In most cases I'l be cooking the veggies anyway, so I guess it'll be fine..


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are going to cook them, there is absolutely no need to use 'cloro' or Microdyne, etc.
Frankly, I think normal rinsing is just fine, as you did before you came to Mexico.


----------



## cheri7

Perfect!!!


----------



## DeaninMexico

all veggies i just wrinse under the tap, I think it also depends on how strong your stomach is, but for washing strawberries I have a little 25ml bottle of BioPur, just a few drops of that into a litre or two of water leave them to soak for 30 minutes, and theyre beautiful!


----------



## baldilocks

You are threatening to succumb to the usual American attitude - "don't touch the local tap water" We used to see this in Colombia in particular and in many other countries. They would refuse to drink the water that came out of the tap insisting on having Coke which is made from ... a concentrate mixed with the local tap water and, of course, have lots of ice in it. Ice cubes are made from .... Yep the local tap water!

Just rinse your veggies and salad stuffs in straightforward tapwater if you have to, they will probably have fewer harmful pesticide and fertiliser residues on them than any homegrown stuff you will have eaten in the States.


----------



## conklinwh

I'm from the rather be safe than sorry school. Our cook says that all fruits & vegetables that aren't peeled should be washed in microdyne. There is tap eater and then there is tap water.
The water where we live is tested constantly and it has far too many minerals for safe drinking. We use bottled water even though we have a water purifier/softener because of the latent mineral taste.
Unfortunately I've had too many people in too many countries tell me that it is safe to eat & drink untreated things only to become seriously sick.


----------



## Guest

A common thing overlooked is washing all melons BEFORE you cut them open. Unfortunately, the irrigation water used for melons in Mexico is usually contaminated. If you cut a melon without first washing it, the contamination is carried by the knife into the fruit. 

The last time I checked, there still remains an embargo on sending Mexican cantelope to the US because of this contamination problem. Washing with tapwater is fine. A stiff upper lip is fine, but I'd rather spend a minute washing off the fruit before use than several trips to the bathroom later.


----------



## cheri7

Carlos, that's a good idea about the melons... hadn't even though about washing before cutting them...


----------

